# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Talkeetna evacuated.

## 1stimestar

I'm sure many of you remember the show Northern Exposure.  The show was based on the town of Talkeetna.  The river has flooded with record breaking rain fall and the whole town was evacuated.  I have faith that most were prepared.  But still, what a disruption of life huh.  It's not even confined to the small town area of Talkeetna but other nearby communities as well as Anchorage, our largest city.  Hurricane force winds, record rainfall ect.  None of it's on the national news though...

581516_4626826439343_123884337_n.jpg

420827_10151032751267511_795754440_n.jpg

560885_10151024246496666_133977953_n.jpg




WEATHER REPORT
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ANCHORAGE HAS EXTENDED THE

* FLOOD WARNING FOR SUSITNA VALLEY

* UNTIL 1000 PM AKDT SUNDAY

* WIDESPREAD FLOODING PERSISTS ACROSS THE SUSITNA VALLEY WITH NEARLY
ALL RIVERS AND STREAMS SWOLLEN AND OUT OF THEIR BANKS. THESE INCLUDE
THE TALKEETNA RIVER...MONTANA CREEK...KASHWITNA RIVER...WILLOW
CREEK...YENTNA RIVER...AND SECTIONS OF THE SUSITNA RIVER.

THERE WAS A BREAK IN RAINFALL FRIDAY BUT ANOTHER SYSTEM IS
APPROACHING SOUTHCENTRAL ALASKA THIS WEEKEND. THIS SYSTEM LOOKS TO
HAVE A SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT WIND FLOW PATTERN...WITH HEAVIER RAINFALL
FAVORING THE WESTERN SUSITNA VALLEY...OPPOSE TO THE TALKEETNA
MOUNTAINS WHICH LOOK TO RECEIVE LESS PRECIPITATION.

THE LARGER RIVERS HAVE EITHER CRESTED LATE FRIDAY OR ARE EXPECTED TO
CREST OVERNIGHT OR EARLY SATURDAY. THE SMALLER STREAMS DRAINING THE
TALKEETNA MOUNTAINS INCLUDING MONTANA AND WILLOW CREEKS CRESTED EARLY
FRIDAY. THE KASHWITNA RIVER CONTINUES TO RISE BUT IS EXPECTED TO
CREST OVERNIGHT.

THE TALKEETNA RIVER ABOVE THE RAILROAD BRIDGE APPEARS TO HAVE CRESTED
FRIDAY AFTERNOON JUST BELOW MAJOR FLOOD STAGE. BACKWATER EFFECTS
FROM THE SUSITNA RIVER WILL PROLONG FLOODING IN TALKEETNA UNTIL THE
SUSITNA DROPS APPRECIABLY.

THE SUSITNA RIVER AT THE DENALI HIGHWAY CRESTED LATE FRIDAY
AFTERNOON. AT GOLD CREEK THE RIVER PLATEAUED THIS AFTERNOON BUT MAY
RISE FURTHER OVERNIGHT BEFORE CRESTING SATURDAY MORNING. THE SUSITNA
RIVER AT THE PARKS HIGHWAY CONTINUES TO RISE BUT SHOULD CREST EARLY
SATURDAY.

THE CHULITNA RIVER NEAR TALKEETNA CRESTED LATE FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

THE YENTNA RIVER REMAINS ABOVE MODERATE FLOOD STAGE AND MAY SEE
ANOTHER SMALL RISE THIS WEEKEND FROM POTENTIAL MODERATE RAINFALL ON
SATURDAY.


A FLOOD WARNING MEANS THAT FLOODING IS IMMINENT OR
HAS BEEN REPORTED. STREAM RISES WILL BE SLOW AND FLASH FLOODING IS
NOT EXPECTED. HOWEVER...ALL INTERESTED PARTIES SHOULD TAKE NECESSARY
PRECAUTIONS IMMEDIATELY.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CROSS WATER COVERED BRIDGES...DIPS...OR LOW WATER
CROSSINGS. NEVER TRY TO CROSS A FLOWING STREAM...EVEN A SMALL ONE...
ON FOOT. IF YOU ENCOUNTER A FLOODED ROADWAY...TURN AROUND...DONT
DROWN.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea, I was going somewhere with this.  So, how likely is your area to flood?  What if levees break in multiple places as they did yesterday?  How prepared are you?

----------


## Rick

You guys sure have had some terrible weather as of late. Did any of the wind make it up to Fairbanks?

We're probably 50 feet or so above lake level so the odds of us flooding on pretty nil.

----------


## 1stimestar

More pictures and stories here:  http://www.adn.com/2012/09/20/263351...a-mess-in.html

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea we had quite a bit of wind.  Lots of trees down, etc.  We normally have very little wind except a bit in the spring which helps to dry things out.

----------


## Winter

Sounds like south-central AK is getting southeast AK weather.

I hope everyone is OK up there.

----------


## 1stimestar

I think everyone was pretty prepared.  But I am also thinking of the longer term affects.  The Alaska Railroad is out.  We have 5 freight trains a day from down there.  Weren't we just talking about how empty the store shelves would becomes in emergencies.  Our food supply isn't really in an emergency state just from the trains being stopped but a good earthquake could shut us off from supplies easily.

----------


## crashdive123

As flat as Florida is, and as close as we are to water in just about every direction - our neighborhood does not flood.  A direct hit from a Cat 5 would do it, but then there are other issues associated with that.  There are parts of town that flood if it even thinks of raining.  We had two direct hits from tropical storms this year where   over 30 inches of rain was dumped.  Our little hamlet came through very well.

Thoughts and prayers to all in the affected area.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

> Oh yea, I was going somewhere with this.  So, how likely is your area to flood?  What if levees break in multiple places as they did yesterday?  How prepared are you?


Is the moose OK?...you know...the one at the bar...

----------


## Winter

> I think everyone was pretty prepared.  But I am also thinking of the longer term affects.  The Alaska Railroad is out.  We have 5 freight trains a day from down there.  Weren't we just talking about how empty the store shelves would becomes in emergencies.  Our food supply isn't really in an emergency state just from the trains being stopped but a good earthquake could shut us off from supplies easily.


The Air National Guard can and will mediate food shortages if that happens. They do it quite a bit in the winter.

----------


## BENESSE

Floods are not an issue here. Yahoos with an ax to grind, are. Don't know how you prepare for that.

----------


## Rick

Go with Google and don't offer them a grinder. (make fun of my hong.....Hmmmpf)

----------


## natertot

> Go with Google and don't offer them a grinder. (make fun of my hong.....Hmmmpf)



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Thanks for the laugh!

----------


## hunter63

That does look pretty bad, thoughts and best wishes to all those concerned.......

Chances of a flood this year is pretty low here......last biggie we had was in 2009 at 'The place".....
Lower field:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Drought is still bad, that we are heading up to the duck hunting spot early this week....to see what boat to take out....if we even need a boat......hard to say it's on a flowage, so the level is controled, somewhat.

----------

